# Tempestade Tropical FLORENCE (Atlântico 2012 #AL06)



## Vince (4 Ago 2012 às 12:42)

Tempestade tropical Florence forma-se a oeste-sudoeste de Cabo Verde.
Apesar da rapidez com que se formou, o ambiente nos próximos dias é hostil devido ao ar seco, provavelmente não terá grande futuro pela frente.


----------

